# Anybody able to download NFL Rivals from the 10 Billion Promo?



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Just curious but can anybody download this app on their TBolt? The app is hidden in the market from my TBolt (running LTB atm - somebody w/CM7 has problem too). When I hit it up online, it says it's incompatible with ALL of my devices except for an old Droid X entry that it still lists in there (which clearly doesn't help me since I don't have it anymore).

But yeah, I'm wondering if this is specific to our phone or just certain ROMs. Anybody?


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

I didn't see it listed yesterday or today as the 10 apps for 10 cents each promo.


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

I tried clicking a market link for it online, and it said it was incompatible with my device. I'm running stock sense, so yeah I think were SOL.


----------



## XiriX12 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Just curious but can anybody download this app on their TBolt? The app is hidden in the market from my TBolt (running LTB atm - somebody w/CM7 has problem too). When I hit it up online, it says it's incompatible with ALL of my devices except for an old Droid X entry that it still lists in there (which clearly doesn't help me since I don't have it anymore).
> 
> But yeah, I'm wondering if this is specific to our phone or just certain ROMs. Anybody?


It is up for $.10 but it says that its not compatible with the thunderbolt?? I wanted to get this too. I saw you tweeted about changing the build.pro did that work for ya?

Edit: Running VICIOUS-MIUI-ICS 4.0


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

XiriX12 said:


> It is up for $.10 but it says that its not compatible with the thunderbolt?? I wanted to get this too. I saw you tweeted about changing the build.pro did that work for ya?
> 
> Edit: Running VICIOUS-MIUI-ICS 4.0


The Build.Prop edit for the Fingerprint did not work. I've not yet tried the other suggestions (am working and my idle time is gone). I'm gonna try it later tonight but if you're curious, feel free to give them a shot! Just be sure you back up first - you're likely to cause bootloops with a typo in the build.prop file.


----------



## XiriX12 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> The Build.Prop edit for the Fingerprint did not work. I've not yet tried the other suggestions (am working and my idle time is gone). I'm gonna try it later tonight but if you're curious, feel free to give them a shot! Just be sure you back up first - you're likely to cause bootloops with a typo in the build.prop file.


OK well I might give it a try when i get home from school. Ill check your tweets for updates.


----------



## SparkysShocker (Jul 30, 2011)

Could've sworn it was a tablet only app, don't know if that may be causing the issue.


----------



## gummi james (Aug 16, 2011)

SparkysShocker said:


> Could've sworn it was a tablet only app, don't know if that may be causing the issue.


That can't be it. The web market lists my N1 as a compatible device.


----------



## martin028 (Nov 2, 2011)

try changing your display density. non stock densities sometimes cause a problem like this. If it is a tablet app, idk what to tell you, but I believe they found a solution with the HP Touchpad because it is like nothing else.


----------

